# penny serum????? wots this all about????



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi
Im in the wrong topic but please move me where I shud be! 

I hear so many of u talkin bout penny in serum - can some1 tell me kindly wot way penny is helpin ppl or how u contact her or wot she is all bout?? 

Very intrigued here ................
Thanks in advance girls
Magicbaby x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Penny is a lady that works at the Serum clinic in Athens. You will find us serum'ites posting under the international thread under greece...
Pop along!

Ive recently just swapped clinics and am abou to fly out for tx with Penny...shes very friendly and very approachable contactable and a bit unlike other clinics ive used before..
she also i swell known for testing hidden c...have you been tested for this? 

feel free to ask me any questions x

x

x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi no1 no ive not  been I dont think from wot I gather ive been tested for the general stuff but then when it didnt work they said I was unlucky theres nothin more I feel they shud test after first try to see y it didnt work - it cant be down to luck like!! I need to save before I do my second an final tx I was lookin bout gcrm glasgow but have been seein the name penny appearin alot an so im intrigued........need to find out more like costs how it all works when u need to travel abroad etc  not very clued up bout tests etc 

Thanks u for replyin x


----------

